# Which Fly Spray Works Best??!?



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

So, we've used the Farnam Bronco fly spray fro the past year, and I've seen that there isn't much of an improvement. Still head tossing, angry tail swishing and irritated stomping. 
My BFF said that the Absorbine Ultra-Shield works best, but its like $15 - $20:shock:. I'm going to need it for this summer...there's gonna be TONS of flys at Fair! 

What is everyone else's opinions on fly spray? :?:


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

pyrahana (I don't know if I spelled that right) Works great. It is oil based tho so will attract dust, so I wouldn't use it at a show or anything. Farnam Gold (its one step better then the bronco) works well too. I think you can get those both for around $14.00


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Flysect super 7 and it works great. i also use yard guard fogger too, really helps get those bugs that aren't affected by other fly sprays. It really works great before you go into showmanship or halter where you really need them to stand still.


----------



## BriocheIsLove (Mar 16, 2009)

I personaly like Pyranha. I get the water based one so it doesnt put any harsh cemicals on my horse. It's great and I used it all last summer. It repels and kills tons of differnt flies. And it smells good ;-)


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to say, I have used all kinds of stuff over the years and I now swear by Absorbine UltraShield in the black bottle. It's not cheap, but if you want something to work well, it generally costs a bit more than the others. I've been using it for a good 10 years now and love it. I use it at home on the pasture horses and find it lasts for a couple days on them. I use it at the shows when the bugs are bad and don't find that it attracts dust. Good stuff.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've used many different ones. Several years ago the Bronco worked great then it didn't work so great :-( Then I tried pyranha which again worked great at first then not so great. Also Horse and Pony spray, Flicks, Ultrashield and many others that I don't remember :lol: 
I finally figured out that the flys adapt to the insecticides. Read the article under Auto mist http://www.horseforum.com/auto-mist/insecticide-choices-23693/
I decided to just continually mix it up, using different sprays all the time so my fly fiends can't adapt.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha, too funny Vida!
I've heard that scented horse shampoos actually attract flys....I don't know if that applies to sweet-smelling fly sprays.
Thanks for the tips, guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I've used many different ones. Several years ago the Bronco worked great then it didn't work so great :-( Then I tried pyranha which again worked great at first then not so great. Also Horse and Pony spray, Flicks, Ultrashield and many others that I don't remember :lol:
> I finally figured out that the flys adapt to the insecticides. Read the article under Auto mist http://www.horseforum.com/auto-mist/insecticide-choices-23693/
> I decided to just continually mix it up, using different sprays all the time so my fly fiends can't adapt.


Yup...it's just like wormers.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We actually ended up putting Apple Cider Vinegar in the horse's water and using a fly spray only when riding. 

I was amazed how well the ACV really worked. It takes a couple weeks for it to get all through the horses' system but I really did notice fewer flies throughout the summer.

I think it has to do with the ACV eventually ends us making the poo less desirable for the flies too......so they don't hang out on the poo as much so maybe there are just less flies in general.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Garlic through feed also helps.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

For Natural fly sprays I love Shoo Fly, by Show off time. Has worked great for my horses. Other then that I find that Absorbine ultrashield works the best but pricey. Bronco is just water mostly.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I think they add some type of scent to the Bronco stuff...it smells sorta sweet.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea bronco i think has citrenella(sp???) smell which will make the flys want to stay away for a very short while but it is not potent enough to kill or keep them away. I use to love endure until I reliezed it didn't really work. I agree with everone that ultra shield works best and pyranha is next!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you spelled it right..lemme check...oh, no it's citronella, a fragrant grass of southern Asia, or so Mr. Dictionary says


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do garlic and apple cider vinegar for daily stuff and I use bug block at shows


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

its much cheaper to buy the concentrate and mix it yourself their are actually only a few chemicals that are used in the premix and its deluted to much. only use fly spry when i ride, my horses freerange on plenty of pasture so they need the flys to keep them in shape, theirs a good chance they would founder, if it werent for the horseflys to keep them running.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I've done fly predators, fed garlic and neither seemed to do much. As others have said, the flies seem to become immune to certain sprays. In my area of Southern Cal, Ultra Shield and Tri-tech which had basically the same ingred. seemed to work the best last summer. Don't know what'll work this year. I tried all the herbal/organic ones and they didn't help at all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like UltraShield, it works pretty well. However apple cider vinegar works too. I have tried that as well.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

in the summer at shows when i really want him to be bug free i use flyspray meant for cows. it smells nasty but lol i guess the flys think so too.


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

Mosquito Halt worked the best for me last summer. Then again, we had a lot of mosquitoes along with the flies. We did the fly predators and that really helped as well.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i make my own i gave up on buying fly sprays and ending up it doesn't work LOL. what i do is add some vinegar water and dish washing soap 


18 oz white vinegar
2 Tbsp dish washing soap.
Mix in a 20 oz spray bottle and shake gently until well blended. You may add water to dilute. Spray liberally on your horse


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll keep that recipe in mind, Jess. Thanks!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

It's all about how high the pyrethrin count is in the fly spray. Pyrethrins are the organic compounds that have the insecticide ability. Ultrashield EX has some of the highest concentration of pyrethrins, around .50%, so yes it's at the top of the most efficient fly sprays. Bronco, on the other hand, has only about .06% pyrethrins, and doesn't do much to repel flies (which is why it's cheap). Check the front of any flyspray bottle, it will show what the pyrethrin percentage is. If you want to use an all natural spray, I've had good results with Eqyss Marigold, but it needs to be be re-applied every two to three days. I use Ultrashield EX and Equispot, which is applied once every two weeks. My horse is always fly free and happy that way.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

The owners of the tack store where I buy most of my horse supplies at , suggested using Endure, it worked really well for them and they have 5 horses. I tried it last summer on my geldings and it worked well for me. I try to get it when I see it on sale or have a coupon sometimes at Tractor Supply it will be on sale, it is a little pricey but it worked for my horses


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I use to like endure. It smells really good, but for its price your better off using the ultrashield. It works better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I use bronco mixed with some Avon Skin So Soft body oil. Works wonders!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I use bronco fly spray... it works pretty well.


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I mix Espree, Avons' Skin So Soft and water works really really well..


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

vinger works the best.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have heard that avons skin so soft works well too , do you just mix it with water ?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Natural Gaits 100% all natural horse spray is awsome!

A non-chemical spray that actually works! It is a wonderful synergy of food grade essential oils that work on 3 levels:

1. A repellant
2.As a coolant for the skin
3.As an adherent for lasting effect


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyrahana. without a doubt. ive tried soo many fly sprays and this one is the best.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried that Equisect natural fly spray? I think it is by farnam. It smells like it would work. I don't wanna waste my money if it doesn't work.


----------

